# is cs 1.6 dead?



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 24, 2012)

well following the recent events and people who keep up with them. Cs 1.6 has now been officially removed from Intel Extreme Masters and World Cyber Games. What do you guys think about this ?


----------



## kisame (Jun 24, 2012)

Awesome multiplayer game.Have lots of fun playing it even now.It will continue to thrive in local competitions,IMHO.


----------



## maddy1205 (Jun 24, 2012)

I still play cs1.6 with friends..but prefer cs source..


----------



## aaruni (Jun 24, 2012)

CS 1.6 is my favorite game so far....


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 24, 2012)

Should be dead by now....
the old horse is beaten too far...


----------



## SunE (Jun 24, 2012)

Dead? I just played the damn thing for the past couple hours!! Getting removed from some tournaments(doesn't matter how prestigious) doesn't mean the end of something. Edison was expelled from school yet we have the light bulb.

P.S. :- I don't know if my example made any sense or not. I just wanted to write it 
Oh and if any of you guys are looking for some assault fun then head here 74.91.121.226:27015


----------



## aaruni (Jun 24, 2012)

can you tell me what to do with the IP adress? Have been playing CS with Z-bot. (and have been playing CSCZ)


----------



## Desmond (Jun 24, 2012)

Will thrive for sometime. But indeed it needs to be retired.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aaruni (Jun 24, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Will thrive for sometime. But indeed it needs to be retired.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



But why


----------



## SunE (Jun 25, 2012)

It's CS 1.6 IP not CZ. Just open up the game consol by pressing tilde(`). Type connect <ip address> like "connect 74.91.121.226:27015" or open up the multiplayer/find servers options from main menu and in that go to favorites tab. Click on add new server and paste the ip address.



aaruni said:


> But why



Yeah dude why? CS 1.6 ne tumhara kya bigada hai  ??


----------



## aaruni (Jun 25, 2012)

Strikethrough = it doesn't???


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 25, 2012)

It was a Game of the Era everyone had their first FPS experience in this Awesome game another best thing of this game is it would work in any damn computer no matter if its 10 or 15 year old


----------



## RON28 (Jun 25, 2012)

lol, i played many lan events, and i guarantee you, CS 1.6 will atleast take 10 years to retire from now on, 
next generation will play GLOBAL OFFENSIVE for 15 years, at that time we will all be like old school players, don't worry, keep up the spirits and play the world's NO.1 multiplayer game


----------



## aaruni (Jun 25, 2012)

@101gamzer:True to that, but my question remains unanswered. So i can't join that game because my copy is pirated?


----------



## SunE (Jun 25, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Strikethrough = it doesn't???



We CS 1.6 players don't use the word pirated. We prefer the more conventional non-steam  Yes I use a downloaded from torrent copy of even this cheap-ass game. Why? Steam doesn't allow Indian users to play outside India which for me is a major deal-breaker as most of the times I'm on US servers.


----------



## aaruni (Jun 25, 2012)

K. will try for sure!!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 25, 2012)

Its time to move on I guess.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 25, 2012)

SunE said:


> We CS 1.6 players don't use the word pirated. We prefer the more conventional non-steam  Yes I use a downloaded from torrent copy of even this cheap-ass game. Why? Steam doesn't allow Indian users to play outside India which for me is a major deal-breaker as most of the times I'm on US servers.



Well i used to play on american steam servers


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 25, 2012)

dead no man.

maybe in next 10 yrs

btw! global offensive experience is not good compare to cs 1.6.

if valve want CS:GO to be popular they need to act on suggestions


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 25, 2012)

I still play the game for around 5-6 hours every weekend.However , I do it only at public servers. 

So ,Playing against so many guys with hacks and cheats made me a Pro.


----------



## Quanta (Jun 25, 2012)

Never man. CS will rule our *TIME* throughout college.





RON28 said:


> lol, i played many lan events, and i guarantee you, CS 1.6 will atleast take 10 years to retire from now on,
> next generation will play GLOBAL OFFENSIVE for 15 years, at that time we will all be like old school players, don't worry, keep up the spirits and play the world's NO.1 multiplayer game



Yeah


----------



## aaruni (Jun 25, 2012)

Can you play CS 1.6 on Windows 7? It says fatal error - less than 15 mb memory avilalbe....


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 25, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Can you play CS 1.6 on Windows 7? It says fatal error - less than 15 mb memory avilalbe....



Works fine for me. Try running in compatibility mode for XP SP3.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 25, 2012)

Call me a noob or whatever you want, I want this game to be dead.. Cant they just replace this with CSS atleast.. I know many pros and "wanna be" pros love this game for a number of reasons ( i am going to list none), but come-on, its a ten year old game..it surely needs a successor..


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 25, 2012)

^ got owned ??


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 25, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Can you play CS 1.6 on Windows 7? It says fatal error - less than 15 mb memory avilalbe....



Never happened to me.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 25, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> ^ got owned ??



why do you say that ? I play CSS regularly, sure I get owned a lot but  I know how to pwn .. I dont play CS1.6, the game is too old for my taste

Just look at the bullet-spread in CS 1.6 for instance.. and look at the kind of bullet-spread you get in Bf3 or even COD..


I hope someone will understand what i mean to say..


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: is cs 1.6 dead ?*

The most important reason why CS1.6 is still ruling the College and Student life : System requirements are considerably low, "almost" every PC built after 2000 can run this.
Not everyone(student) can afford likes of Nvidia GPUs and Dual-core/Quad core CPU , which are the basic requirements of new games.

Average Laptops are equipped with low-end stuffs,and most of college users have lappies.

IMO, it won't dissapear so easily .However the increase in Touchscreen gaming tablets and portable gaming devices are threating entry of newbies in CS.


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 25, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Can you play CS 1.6 on Windows 7? It says fatal error - less than 15 mb memory avilalbe....



I had the same problem, Just do as morpheus instructed 
i.e. 1.Right click on the shortcut
      2. Click on properties
      3. Compatibility Tab
      4. Check the "Run this game in compatibility mode for"
and Enjoy


----------



## aaruni (Jun 25, 2012)

hmmm.... will try that the next time i install it on 7.... currently playing from xp


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2012)

I think CS:GO pretty much nailed it now


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 25, 2012)

10 years??
CS 1.6 is like your Solitaire & Freecell.
It will always be there!!


----------



## kaz (Jun 25, 2012)

CS 1.6 and NFS MW will be there for our kids too 
they wont die unless something similar and that great is out.....i mean an updated version.....


----------



## RON28 (Jun 25, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> why do you say that ? I play CSS regularly, sure I get owned a lot but  I know how to pwn .. I dont play CS1.6, the game is too old for my taste
> 
> Just look at the bullet-spread in CS 1.6 for instance.. and look at the kind of bullet-spread you get in Bf3 or even COD..
> 
> ...



i know what you want to say, you mean the bullets and engine in battlefield 3 is real  ofcourse it is, but cs 1.6 is really old game, but today also if you organize an event in colleges with cs 1.6 and battlefield 3, majority of players will be on cs 1.6 event  come on, though its old, it has a charm, the skill with which you play, pawning, headshots, straffing, bunny hop, boasting, planning, flashing ( team flash  ), magging, calling for back up, hiding behind a box,taking down enemies in flash, smoking, planting the bomb, isn't it fun?  

and one thing, CS 1.6 is really fun when the opponent is a tough guy to take down


----------



## aaruni (Jun 27, 2012)

Which would you vote better, CS 1.6 or CSCZ?


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 27, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Which would you vote better, CS 1.6 or CSCZ?



equal.
for when with frnds CZ + Hamachi
for when alone CS 1.6 on servers..


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 27, 2012)

Have a look at the FlashDeck's animated Videos for Cs1.6 on yoUtube, specially De_Deust2  and couple of others , they are hilarious.


----------



## aaruni (Jun 27, 2012)

What is Hamachi?


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 27, 2012)

aaruni said:


> What is Hamachi?



hamachi is a free virtual private network.
It helps you play among friends living far from eachother like you were sitting next to eachother on LAN.
Also if you plan to use it, use 1.0.3 version, that is the best version till date.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 28, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> hamachi is a free virtual private network.
> It helps you play among friends living far from eachother like you were sitting next to eachother on LAN.
> Also if you plan to use it, use 1.0.3 version, that is the best version till date.



I have played CS1.6 using Hamachi , with 4 of my friends.However I always found the latency to be really high. Almost in the order of 500ms.
Is this a common issue with hamachi ??


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 28, 2012)

No, we keep our firewalls off and obviously all downloads off.
And we get nice pings.
But then again sometimes it lags due to connection issues.
Also in the hamachi window everyone should have green stars not yellow ones.
If its yellow, its relayed, in short that guy cant play..


----------



## aaruni (Jun 28, 2012)

Yesterday, I tried playing CS 1.6 online. I got real bad latency, in the order of 400. And really unstable. Need help. I run Windows XP, with a firewall exception for hl.exe and no downloads


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 29, 2012)

if all was fine from your side, it must have been a server problem.
try locating servers near you from sites like gametracker or gamemonitor


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 29, 2012)

Goto Cmd and Type in "netstat -b".

Check for the number of applications open and communicating to the internet.
Find them and take them down if possible.

Btw , try locating Mumbia based servers .Lots of cs1.6 servers in india are nearby Mumbai and would give you a ping of ~120ms with 1Mbps/512Kbps.

You can find them on Gametracker.
Sadly there are very few listing of them In Delhi , I only have few choices for playing Cs1.6 publicly.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 13, 2012)

Can i create a game on my laptop and share that ip address so that people can join?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 13, 2012)

^ you will need to run a dedicated CS/HL server for that purpose.
The application will be in your folder ,named hlds.exe "half -life dedicated server."
Make sure that you change the mode to Internet , and provide your public ip and not your NAT/Local based IP.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 13, 2012)

aaruni said:


> hlds.exe does not work. It says image curropted
> 
> also, is hamachi same as logmein?



Do you have a fresh Installation of Cs1.6 ??


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2012)

Its still in all pc's of my collage lab. But don't play it, feel hesitation. Don't know why, may be graphics and ladder movements.

How long will we bear this, if series has latest titles.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 14, 2012)

It was dead before it arrived. What a poor cartoonish game! No idea why bunch of gaming cafes moved to 1.6 from Source!! Was it PC spec! Jeez!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 14, 2012)

^It was gamers' orientation.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 14, 2012)

source is good , I love it. Its precise but the fact that I don't find the crowd for CSS , I stick with CS1.6 . 
Last time I checked on Gtracker I didn't found any CSS server within 500Miles from Delhi.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 14, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> It was dead before it arrived. What a poor cartoonish game! No idea why bunch of gaming cafes moved to 1.6 from Source!! Wast it PC spec! Jeez!



Man I think you don't have any idea what you just write just do google and see how many player played this game and number servers, tournament and fans. Have you ever run the game Quake, I don't think so it's more cartoonist.  I think start playing the high end games with super graphics  when you having Bloomfield or Arrandale that why you approach to this opinion. 




PS: Shocking even I didn't touch my Steam 1.6 CS from last 6 yr. I'm a big addict and fan of CS 1.6, still I think number player prefer CS 1.6 compare to source.


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> *It was dead before it arrived.* What a poor cartoonish game! No idea why bunch of gaming cafes moved to 1.6 from Source!! Wast it PC spec! Jeez!


CS 1.6? seriously mate?

This was one computer game which every human and his dog were trying to be the best at.

And there hasn't been such a game ever since.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 14, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i know what you want to say, you mean the bullets and engine in battlefield 3 is real  ofcourse it is, but cs 1.6 is really old game, but today also if you organize an event in colleges with cs 1.6 and battlefield 3, majority of players will be on cs 1.6 event  come on, though its old, it has a charm, the skill with which you play, pawning, headshots, straffing, bunny hop, boasting, planning, flashing ( team flash  ), magging, calling for back up, hiding behind a box,taking down enemies in flash, smoking, planting the bomb, isn't it fun?
> 
> and one thing, CS 1.6 is really fun when the opponent is a tough guy to take down



 noobde team flasher is dead next round at spwnsite


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 14, 2012)

ico said:


> CS 1.6? seriously mate?
> 
> This was one computer game which every human and his dog were trying to be the best at.
> 
> And there hasn't been such a game ever since.



+1 , this is why everybody plays it.....the competition. :ahh love it.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 14, 2012)

is hamachi same as logmein?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 14, 2012)

cs 1.6 ain't dead and and isn't going to die down in near futre, atleast in India.
Steam: Game and Player Statistics

Just have look at the steam stats. It is always in top 5 most played games. The game has a loyal fanbase and the lower system requirements help the game to sustain. It is definitely fun but if you have a good system that can run source, and haven't played 1.6 before, then play source. you'll find 1.6 cartoonish. myself i'm a 1.6 and cz player and haven't played much source due to lack of good servers in India and since most of my friends play 1.6. there are tons of  1.6 and CZ servers for in India. Though i'm not pro at the game i'm just used to 1.6 and cz and find source recoil and other things bit out of order. i'll probably move when cs go is released.  

And 1.6 has hell lot of hackers. those non steam guys are so much irritating sometimes.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 14, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> those non steam guys are so much irritating sometimes.



You are referring to a majority of CS players.(including me)


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 14, 2012)

aaruni said:


> You are referring to a majority of CS players.(including me)



i'm not saying all of the no steam guys are wallers or aimbotters, but there is no way to ban the cheaters permanently from a server as people mostly have dynamic IPs and they ruin the fun of the game. 

and the server admins should also be blamed as they use cracked servers to allow non steamers. There are very few steam only servers in India.


----------



## NimishG (Jul 14, 2012)

actually its not quite dead....my friends from 8th-10th grade r mad about it!!! i did some research on CS addiction and found that som ppl who think themselves 2 be losers in real life try 2 create a virtual environment where they win...so they keep up the practice.still...in our case its like playing Prince(the 90's classic) and becoming nostalgic!!   ...


----------



## aaruni (Jul 14, 2012)

Played some online CSCZ... now cant play tour of duty


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 14, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Never played COD.



Start playing if you like any kind of FPS game!!


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Man I think you don't have any idea what you just write just do google and see how many player played this game and number servers, tournament and fans. Have you ever run the game Quake, I don't think so it's more cartoonist.  I think start playing the high end games with super graphics  when you having Bloomfield or Arrandale that why you approach to this opinion.


I love my fingers, i love my keyboard and love my free time. So I'd not waste any of them by typing 'no idea' thing. And i don't care about 'how many' people play it, because it's nuisance basically.
'A lot of people' in India purchase Nano while they can get far superior car at a little bit of extra price. Sorry, I was, am and always will stay outside that 'lot of people' thing.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 15, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> It was dead before it arrived. What a poor cartoonish game!


 i wonder if by chance SK|fOrest, or Walle, Heaton, or sPawn read this tdf post, what would they think of this guy


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i wonder if by chance SK|fOrest, or Walle, Heaton, or sPawn read this tdf post, what would they think of this guy


I don't wanna know who are those people, but the thing is- I DON'T CARE.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 15, 2012)

^^^look you have right to speak...ok...but don't you think you stay in a society where your comments would hurt some people...i don't say you should praise CS 1.6...but i would also like to say you shouldn;t say something which you don't know.

ok tell me why flipkart and infibeam is selling COUNTER STRIKE:ANTHOLOGY game which is 12 years old? and why do people have given maximum number of positive ratings to that game on flipkart?


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry buddy, I have stated my op. You don't like it, it seems, ignore it. Why stretching the matter?
I played CSS for ~4½ years, you don't wanna know how much i played, and then the, damn CS 1.6 appeared, just couldn't give away the CS craze, so had to play it, for one year i guess, then our whole team quit playing, that was some ranked team. Yes, it was me who took the initiative, and others happily followed.
Right now i can gather 50 of my friends who will say the same thing, if not worse.
So just leave it, alright? You like 1.6, play it, I find it cartoonish and i won't play it, ever.

EOD.


----------



## ico (Jul 15, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> I played CSS for ~4½ years, you don't wanna know how much i played, and *then the, damn CS 1.6 appeared.*


lol.. it was CS: Source (2004) which appeared 4.5 years after CS (1999). CS:S came around the time when Half Life 2 was to come. CS on the other hand started as a community mod for Half Life. Half Life came out in 1998 and Half Life 2 in 2004.

I'm finding it hard to believe that you think CS craze started after CS:S.



ithehappy said:


> *It was dead before it arrived.* What a poor cartoonish game! No idea why bunch of gaming cafes moved to 1.6 from Source!! Wast it PC spec! Jeez!


Or may be you simply think CS was launched after CS:S?  lol.. Dead before arrival? Makes no sense at all - even to someone who is not from a Counter Strike culture.

Also, CS:S never really picked up in India because of Steam and how inconvinient was it to pirate, get it working on LAN - plus its massive size as you needed the whole Source engine. (Contrast all of this to CS 1.6) CS 1.6 non-Steam copies are easily available and because of this it is highly popular in "LAN". It is only ~250 MB in size, I believe.

Weird that you first got acquainted with CS:S. Perhaps you got an internet connection or started gaming only in 2008.

May be not, but everyone will find this hilarious if you started playing CS:S in 2005 and played till 2009 (4 years) and then (you think) CS 1.6 appeared in India - in 2009. Is this what you imply?


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2012)

Jesus Christ!! The cafe/cafes where i/we played, yes we played CS-S (for looooong time) and then CS 1.6 started it's damn time. It's simple, what's the problem? And how come which game released at what time matters 
Anyway, i am ending this discussion here, if you wanna go on then please don't quote me.
Thank you very much.

And fyi, i started gaming on 2002 and internet connection on 2003. When i was 15. Got it?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 15, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> I love my fingers, i love my keyboard and love my free time. So I'd not waste any of them by typing 'no idea' thing. And i don't care about 'how many' people play it, because it's nuisance basically.
> 'A lot of people' in India purchase Nano while they can get far superior car at a little bit of extra price. Sorry, I was, am and always will stay outside that 'lot of people' thing.




You already represent the your "idea" again by using *nuisance * word for CS 1.6 really, what I can say you are exception then. Your example is irrelevant this because *you always stay outside that 'lot of people' thing*, Really price man that's why you compare with Nano, do you know what was the price of  CS 1.6  on steam and I remember I paid Rs1300 (after two yr playing non-steam, Even we have thread of CS 1.6 were we invited each other) not sure what was the exact price but Katmandu was a seller who shipped me (the old member know him). One word you don't about FPS very much, Crysis very heavy graphics  fine what about the game play...hmm, CS, UT and Quake still pump my adrenaline.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't get your words properly, but i see what you mean.
Yes, i loved Crysis, only for it's high graphic, but that's all, the gameplay is ..... leave it. Yes, I admit CS and UT is really good in gameplay.
For me it's CS-S>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> CS 1.6
All MY OP. You can agree and disagree, your matter.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 15, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Never played COD.



You are not missing much.



ithehappy said:


> It was dead before it arrived. What a poor cartoonish game! No idea why bunch of gaming cafes moved to 1.6 from Source!! Was it PC spec! Jeez!



Something tells me you got royally pwned in that game.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 15, 2012)

Meh.. CS rocks. I play 6-7 hours daily.. you won't get the experience of the fun in CS in any other multiplayer game. CS can be heavily modded to include special maps for fun like Hide N seek, Death Run, Assassinate the VIP etc. I used to play it for almost 4 hours everyday.. man.. those slangs, **** talking, p0rn0 sprays and what not.. will always be remembered <3


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 15, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> It is definitely fun but if you have a good system that can run source, and haven't played 1.6 before, then play source. you'll find 1.6 cartoonish. myself i'm a 1.6 and cz player and haven't played much source due to lack of good servers in India and since most of my friends play 1.6. there are tons of  1.6 and CZ servers for in India. Though i'm not pro at the game i'm just used to 1.6 and cz and find source recoil and other things bit out of order. i'll probably move when cs go is released.



As i already said, it is matter of personal choice. I'm not surprised @ithehappy likes source more than 1.6 because he said he played source first and then tried 1.6. Most of us are 1.6 players at start and then tried/moved to source. 

Those who are used to source find 1.6 as a big letdown in graphics. and also the 1.6 community is well established and most of em aren't casual players and those who come to 1.6 find the game harder in terms of competition and also game mechanics. and finally it becomes cartoonish and losers game according to them. few valid reasons for the game being still popular and is being played more than source is because of it's low system requirements, small size and easy to pirate. 

and those who try source after years of 1.6 may find source easy, made for kids and non-competitive. some of those who say that really  mean it and some of those say that just because they are loyal fanboys of 1.6

but in the end 1.6 is still the most popular game at many international game tournaments.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks Like Somebody Got OWned.!!!!!


----------



## vipul619 (Jul 15, 2012)

seriously if someone doesnt like CS just drop it, not everyone likes CS. Just like not everyone likes Eminem 
i love both though 
in short mocking each other's opinion is not how you should increase your post count


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Something tells me you got royally pwned in that game.


What a big 


Digital Fragger said:


> Those who are used to source find 1.6 as a big letdown in graphics. and also the 1.6 community is well established and most of em aren't casual players and those who come to 1.6 find the game harder in terms of competition and also game mechanics. and finally it becomes cartoonish and losers game according to them. few valid reasons for the game being still popular and is being played more than source is because of it's low system requirements, small size and easy to pirate.


Exactly.
Well i don't expect any better graphics from a highly popular multiplayer game, but the stuffs should look like stuffs. A grenade, flash should look like at least like a grenade or flash. I don't want a childish cadbury like flash or stuffs which are so laughing, and the implication of it can't be any poor.
Meh!


----------



## RON28 (Jul 15, 2012)

ico said:


> May be not, but everyone will find this hilarious if you started playing CS:S in 2005 and played till 2009 (4 years) and then (you think) CS 1.6 appeared in India - in 2009. Is this what you imply?



 hahahahaha


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 15, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> What a big
> 
> Exactly.
> Well i don't expect any better graphics from a highly popular multiplayer game, but the stuffs should look like stuffs. A grenade, flash should look like at least like a grenade or flash. I don't want a childish cadbury like flash or stuffs which are so laughing, and the implication of it can't be any poor.
> Meh!



That's a 1999 game dude. 

Source was intended as an upgrade. But that didn't happen since the 1.6 community didn't like source as it is, they expected 1.6 with better graphics but the source engine was altogether different from Goldsrc and recoil patterns and everything were different. Most of the bugs(like fastswitch etc) in 1.6 are used as exploits and tricks in competitive  play by the professional  players and all those bugs were fixed in source. It turned out to be an altoghther different game. And the STEAM thing was hated by everyone equally then. 

If valve comes up with a replica of 1.6 with better graphics, people will definitely move.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 15, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> What a big
> 
> *Exactly.
> Well i don't expect any better graphics from a highly popular multiplayer game, but the stuffs should look like stuffs. A grenade, flash should look like at least like a grenade or flash. I don't want a childish cadbury like flash or stuffs which are so laughing, and the implication of it can't be any poor.
> Meh!*



That proves it.

*i.imgur.com/P4OQw.jpg

Move on people.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 15, 2012)

^^ What I can say newbie  love the hard core graphics well it's his choice taste matter, he is exception.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> That proves it.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/P4OQw.jpg
> 
> Move on people.


Hey kiddo stop trying to be a smartarse, alright?


----------



## ico (Jul 15, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Well i don't expect any better graphics from a highly popular multiplayer game, but the stuffs should look like stuffs. A grenade, flash should look like at least like a grenade or flash. I don't want a childish cadbury like flash or stuffs which are so laughing, and the implication of it can't be any poor.


do you realise that CS came out in 1999? Or you still don't.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2012)

ico said:


> do you realise that CS came out in 1999? Or you still don't.


So? There is nothing to realise. And i don't think it's relevant to this topic.

Get a life guys, i said something, you don't agree, fine. Stretching the matter like a 1000 times chewed gum doesn't show a good character, do you guys feel it?
Why on earth did i come and commented on a silly game, should've sticked with the games i play, damn.....TDF, same old, same old 
I can carry on but i don't wanna, so this is my very last post in this topic. Now if you feel yourself as a human being stop quoting me and get on, otherwise, do whatever you want, just know i am not even reading anything.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 15, 2012)

tl,dr


----------



## kisame (Jul 15, 2012)

^^Chill dude.No one's stretching the matter.You are being provided the facts which you are ignoring.CS 1.6 isn't about graphics.Its about gameplay.


----------



## SunE (Jul 15, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> And fyi, i started gaming on 2002 and internet connection on 2003. When i was 15. Got it?



I started gaming in 1999 at the age of 5


----------



## aaruni (Jul 15, 2012)

I started gaming in 2000 at the age of 4...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 15, 2012)

and i started gaming in 90 at the age of 0


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 15, 2012)

Stop embaracing him, he tell the lie.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2012)

I just wish people played free games like Urban Terror in LAN parties rather than *pirating* CS.



SunE said:


> We CS 1.6 players don't use the word pirated. We prefer the more conventional non-steam  Yes I use a downloaded from torrent copy of even this cheap-ass game. Why? Steam doesn't allow Indian users to play outside India which for me is a major deal-breaker as most of the times I'm on US servers.



Yes but that's only applicable for Indian retail purchasers. If you had purchased through online store in Steam (international store) (which is cheap during sales), then you can play it anywhere in the world without restriction.


----------



## ico (Jul 15, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> And fyi, i started gaming on 2002 and internet connection on 2003. When i was 15. Got it?


yes, I got it.

What this means is, (most probably)

You started playing CS:S in 2005. And as you said, you played it for 4 years till 2009. Then came CS 1.6 (as per you) which was dead on arrival in 2009 (as per you).


----------



## nbaztec (Jul 15, 2012)

So the reason you dislike CS1.6 is because of "Bad Graphics" 
I play Pokemon on VBA for gameplay, sue me.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 15, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> So the reason you dislike CS1.6 is because of "Bad Graphics"
> I play Pokemon on VBA for gameplay, sue me.



hehehehe


----------



## SunE (Jul 15, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I just wish people played free games like Urban Terror in LAN parties rather than *pirating* CS.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but that's only applicable for Indian retail purchasers. If you had purchased through online store in Steam (international store) (which is cheap during sales), then you can play it anywhere in the world without restriction.



Thanx for the info dude. I didn't know that. Will buy it online from steam someday


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 16, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> So the reason you dislike CS1.6 is because of "Bad Graphics"
> I play Pokemon on VBA for gameplay, sue me.


Off topic but i had to come back to say this,
When you are using inverted comma then please know that those words should/must be used by the user whom you are quoting. So 'Bad Graphics' is a poor choice of words from your side, especially when you are poorly trying to put your words in others mouth 
Thought it was taught in Class V perhaps.

Anyway, I feel , so gotta sleep


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> Call me a noob or whatever you want, I want this game to be dead.. Cant they just replace this with CSS atleast.. I know many pros and "wanna be" pros love this game for a number of reasons ( i am going to list none), but come-on, its a ten year old game..it surely needs a successor..



True ..



Nerevarine said:


> why do you say that ? I play CSS regularly, sure I get owned a lot but  I know how to pwn .. I dont play CS1.6, the game is too old for my taste
> 
> Just look at the bullet-spread in CS 1.6 for instance.. and look at the kind of bullet-spread you get in Bf3 or even COD..
> 
> I hope someone will understand what i mean to say..



I can 



Rishi. said:


> The most important reason why CS1.6 is still ruling the College and Student life : System requirements are considerably low, "almost" every PC built after 2000 can run this.
> Not everyone(student) can afford likes of Nvidia GPUs and Dual-core/Quad core CPU , which are the basic requirements of new games.
> 
> Average Laptops are equipped with low-end stuffs,and most of college users have lappies.
> ...



n one will be able to beat the combo of KB+Mouse 



vipul619 said:


> 10 years??
> CS 1.6 is like your Solitaire & Freecell.
> It will always be there!!



I've never played Solitaire & Freecell but played CS1.6.



kaz said:


> CS 1.6 and NFS MW will be there for our kids too
> they wont die unless something similar and that great is out.....i mean an updated version.....



CS and NFSMW are entirely different ... NFSMW has the best story a racing game can ever have and the story is enough to keep you going but talking about MP racing game - there's better alternative available.



RON28 said:


> i know what you want to say, you mean the bullets and engine in battlefield 3 is real  ofcourse it is, but cs 1.6 is really old game, but today also if you organize an event in colleges with cs 1.6 and battlefield 3, majority of players will be on cs 1.6 event  come on, though its old, it has a charm, the skill with which you play, pawning, headshots, straffing, bunny hop, boasting, planning, flashing ( team flash  ), magging, calling for back up, hiding behind a box,taking down enemies in flash, smoking, planting the bomb, isn't it fun?
> 
> and one thing, CS 1.6 is really fun when the opponent is a tough guy to take down



rightly said but same applies to CSS 



RON28 said:


> i wonder if by chance SK|fOrest, or Walle, Heaton, or sPawn read this tdf post, what would they think of this guy



let'em wonder too - the world is full of Wonders 




Digital Fragger said:


> That's a 1999 game dude.
> 
> Source was intended as an upgrade. But that didn't happen since the 1.6 community didn't like source as it is, they expected 1.6 with better graphics but the source engine was altogether different from Goldsrc and recoil patterns and everything were different. Most of the bugs(like fastswitch etc) in 1.6 are used as exploits and tricks in competitive  play by the professional  players and all those bugs were fixed in source. It turned out to be an altoghther different game. And the STEAM thing was hated by everyone equally then.
> 
> If valve comes up with a replica of 1.6 with better graphics, people will definitely move.



Old outdated gfx is Ok for me ( like CS 1.6 ) as long as the gameplay and game physics are good but I find CSS to be more realistic, better and well made with hard to take advantage of any exploit or bugs -

I've started with Quake 3, then moved to CS1.6, Played UT and OA for some time but compared to all of those CSS is still lot better - there must be lots of CS 1.6 Players but for me CSS is still best and a thing preferred by many does not always makes it the best - there are exception and CSS is one of them IMO 

I've equal respect for both CS1.6 and CSS - I've learnt a lot from playing CS 1.6 and those skills made me good at CSS - so both of'em are still good - CS 1.6 is the great ancestor ( this will always be ) and CSS is the successor


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 16, 2012)

SunE said:


> We CS 1.6 players don't use the word pirated. We prefer the more conventional non-steam  Yes I use a downloaded from torrent copy of even this cheap-ass game. Why? Steam doesn't allow Indian users to play outside India which for me is a major deal-breaker as most of the times I'm on US servers.



There isn't any restriction like that. I do play in US and other international servers. The only downside is high pings, obviously for which steam isn't the reason.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Yes but that's only applicable for Indian retail purchasers. If you had purchased through online store in Steam (international store) (which is cheap during sales), then you can play it anywhere in the world without restriction.



CS 1.6 is a steamworks game and wherever you buy it from, retail or online, steam is mandatory. Even if you buy from the retail you have to register the cd key with a steam account.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> CS 1.6 is a steamworks game and wherever you buy it from, retail or online, steam is mandatory. Even if you buy from the retail you have to register the cd key with a steam account.


I only meant that the games activated through retail are the only ones which have regional restrictions. Games purchased through the store have no such restriction.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 16, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I only meant that the games activated through retail are the only ones which have regional restrictions. Games purchased through the store have no such restriction.



My bad, i get it now. afaik the regional restrictions only apply to the activation of the game, i.e., you shouldn't activate Asian keys in Europe, Europe keys in US etc and like wise, the condition was kept probably because of the regional pricing. Even if you activate the game in different region it may work but the chances are that the game may be removed from your account at any time.  Once you have the game in your account there is no restriction in playing the game in out of region servers. Blizzard's Starcraft 2 has such regional server restrictions at start, I'm not sure if it is removed now.


----------



## bippukt (Jul 16, 2012)

If a game is region-restricted, it will be mentioned clearly on the box. Only if special regional pricing is involved will you not be able to play it after moving to another country. So, a game activated in the UK should work fine in the US. My Orange Box clearly mentions the region the game is meant for and if I try to run it while in, say, US or Australia, it won't work. In such cases, one can ask Steam Support to remove that game from the account and buy it again from the Steam Store to get an unrestricted license to the game added to their account.

BTW, I hate CS. Maybe it is because I am terrible at it. The only MP game that really had me hooked was World of Warcraft.


----------



## nbaztec (Jul 16, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Off topic but i had to come back to say this,
> When you are using inverted comma then please know that those words should/must be used by the user whom you are quoting. So 'Bad Graphics' is a poor choice of words from your side, especially when you are poorly trying to put your words in others mouth
> Thought it was taught in Class V perhaps.
> 
> Anyway, I feel , so gotta sleep



Two words - Air Quotes.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone want to play CS 1.6 online on new year's eve?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 21, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Does anyone want to play CS 1.6 online on new year's eve?



i would if i can get  past this visual c++ error that pops up whenever i launch the game.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, try re-installing the game, or VC++ on your computer. Otherwise, reinstall windows. That solves everything


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 21, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Well, try re-installing the game, or VC++ on your computer. Otherwise, reinstall windows. That solves everything



yup, i tried both re-installing the game and VC++, neither worked. formatting is not an option.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 21, 2012)

I still play it! BTW Anyone got free time now?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 21, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> What a big
> 
> Exactly.
> Well i don't expect any better graphics from a highly popular multiplayer game, but the stuffs should look like stuffs. A grenade, flash should look like at least like a grenade or flash. I don't want a childish cadbury like flash or stuffs which are so laughing, and the implication of it can't be any poor.
> Meh!


Quite old post but this is hillarious 
I don't want a childish *cadbury *like flash


----------

